# Kicked out of agility



## 1964f-85 (Jun 8, 2010)

Some goof with a weener dog complained that my dog was dangerous, had us sent to obedience class for evaluation, obedience instructor laughed at the notion that my dog is dangerous! Oddly went to pet smart today and this couple with a weener dog couldent control their dog and it got loose, the obedience instructor who was running register kept asking the weener dog lady if her dog was ok and if she was ok, didnt even look at us! Some dog people stink! Visit lilly on facebook, lilly renzenbrink!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what did your dog do to make the weener dog
person complain? the instructor kicked you out
of class because of a complaint??


----------



## 1964f-85 (Jun 8, 2010)

She had a run in with an other larger dog, that dog actually bit lilly, not the other way around. She is very high energy and sometimes she gets a little over excited, but she loves dog parks and she is loved at camp bow wow. Some people just expect the worst from an intelligent gsd.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What does she do when she gets "over excited?"


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Why is this in the braggs forum? What is it that you are bragging about?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so what did this obedience trainer do to evaluate your dog? There may have been a complaint from the dachshund owner , but it seems like the agility organizer had some reservation or uncertainty about your dog. Is this the case?
Agility is really really exciting and the dog may be totally different , wild with excitement .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

1964f-85 said:


> Some goof with a weener dog complained that my dog was dangerous,* had us sent to obedience class for evaluation, obedience instructor laughed at the notion that my dog is dangerous!*


So you are back in the agility class, right?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was looking at your facebook page, it looks like your dog is actually a Shepherd x pit mix?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> So you are back in the agility class, right?


Not according to her facebook page which, sadly, my curiosity got the better of me and I looked. It turns out, it's a FB page for the dog....

Anyway, on the wall it's posted:
_ I was fired from my agility class last night, i cant come back until i complete 5 weeks of obedience training! I think i know the dog who is responsible for this injustice and her human lackie, revenge will be mine!_


----------

